# Are Kong toys dishwasher safe?



## Lilly's Mom (Jun 3, 2009)

I bought the classic kong for my puppy. What is the proper way to clean them? I checked the kong website and did not see cleaning instructions. I have been stuffing them with kibble and peanut butter and Lilly loves it but has a hard time getting all of it out which makes cleaning difficult.. 

Is the kong dishwasher safe? How do you clean them. TIA!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Absolutely dishwasher safe. Top rack, and I usually stick them on a peg so they're standing up.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Yup, I put mine in there the same way as Reno, top rack on a peg


----------



## Bird-Dog (Dec 24, 2008)

Ditto above.

Since I use peanut butter, pumpkin, and other gooey foods in Hersey's kongs I like to zap them in the washer between uses.


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

yes, safe for the dishwasher. also kong makes a special cleaning brush that is shaped just like the inside of the kongs


----------



## Lilly's Mom (Jun 3, 2009)

Thats good to know! I will definately be purchsing a brush! Thanks!


----------

